# Insurance and passenger's companion(s)



## rizwan602 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello,

How does Lyft and Uber insure the passenger's companion(s). 

For example, if I pick up John and he has with him, Mary and Jane. Which insurance (mine or Uber) covers Mary and Jane? They are just with him, but have no relationship with Lyft or Uber (not even have the app on their mobile device).

Rizwan


----------

